# Moved static image hosting offsite to improve loading time



## Drew

We moved the hosting of static images offsite to Amazon's S3 service to improve the loading time of SAS.

Please let me know if you see any broken images or notice that images are missing.

Thanks!


----------



## Drew

What about with other browsers?

I think it's more likely something installed on your computer like Internet security that's doing this.


----------



## Amocholes

I'm using Chrome and it looks fine.


----------



## diamondheart89

I'm using chrome and the images are broken. Same for IE. :/


----------



## RockIt

Your browsers are probably looking for those images from the cache. Try this:

Windows: Ctrl + F5
Mac/Apple: Apple + R or Cmd + R


----------



## Drew

Try what RockIt recommended. I'm wondering if it might have something to do with your ISP.

What happens when you click this link?
http://img.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/images/styles/SAS/buttons/reply.gif

If nothing loads, try what RockIt recommended again in that new window.

Thanks!


----------



## Drew

I made a change related to permissions on Amazon S3. It may have had an effect on whether or not they were loading for some people. I'm not sure.

Either way, I'm glad you can see images now!


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

I never noticed the forums loading slow. =s

Weird..


----------



## huh

Just an FYI, if you're using Firefox + adblock all the images get blocked (smileys, avatars, etc). Still need to figure out which rule I need to tweak.


----------



## huh

Nevermind, that was my mistake ops I have to be more careful when entering my adblock rules.


----------

